# white mark on my red bellies chin



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

hey guys, ill get a pic up if anyone cant answer this directly, basically one of my 3 inch reds has a white mark on his chin all of a sudden, sort of a single white spot.

he has no other marks, is this just a graze or is it serious?

4 3 inch reds in a 68 gallon, plenty of filtration etc

thanks, ian


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

Probably just a chin pimple from running into the glass. If you wanted to, you could put some plants on the sides of the tank to stop this.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

Scarface said:


> Probably just a chin pimple from running into the glass. If you wanted to, you could put some plants on the sides of the tank to stop this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks scarface, but i am worried as its a white pimple, if he has indeed been bashing against the wood/ glass is it normal to come out as a white spot?

thanks

ian


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

When this happened to my p's it was a white spot on the chin, it should go away. It is not a big deal though


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

if you are worried I would post a picture, that way we can tell you if we think its a normal "chin bump" or not.............


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> if you are worried I would post a picture, that way we can tell you if we think its a normal "chin bump" or not.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea


----------

